# Feeling very low and upset/confused...



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

As the title says really    I just need to get this off my chest!

My brother and his GF have just told me they are pg! I was so over the moon when they told me as i knew they had been trying for a little while, but they then said that they werent sure if they were going to keep the baby as they arent sure if its the right time for them    WTF why try if your not ready! They have been together nearly a year and my bros GF is slightly disabled so they werent sure if she could have children! 
Now, they know i have been ttc for over a year with no avail and know how much i would love to be pg again and then they go and tell me this! I am heartbroken as deep down i know they will abort!   
She has no idea how far gone she is as she hasnt had a period since the start of the year so she is going to the docs tomorrow and to try and get a scan!
Someone please help me and tell me what to do if they do abort my nephew/niece because i just dont know what i would do


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Ultimately hun, there is nothing you can do as it is their decision.  They might not decide to have an abortion, you don't know until they make their choice.

I would suggest keeping a bit of distance from them for the time being.

In the meantime hun, lots of               

Keep posting.

Love
Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Tilly   

I am heartbroken to say that they are having an abortion!     
I am devestated!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I can't imagine how you must feel


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Awh sweetheart hugs to you (((hugs)))
There isn't any thing you can do but keep away for a while. They might keep the baby you never know. If you do feel you have to say some thing though maybe you could talk to your brother?
Awh it breaks my heart so god knows how your feeling xxxx

You have been there for me over the weeks and if I can be there for you I will. 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Big hugs hun      


Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you ladies!

To say i am struggling with this is an understatement, i just do not know what to do with myself, if i sit and think about it i get upset so am trying to keep my mind off it by keeping busy! 
I have told them both i need some space from them as they just kept going on at me last night, told me i was selfish for not saying a thing when they told me, what could i say? I dont want to influence their choice, as much as i would love for them to keep the baby! So i thought i would saying nothing, so left the room and    i dont want to make them feel worse than what they already do but i wish, wish so much they hadnt told me as this is breaking my heart!


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh hunni....major hugs from me, i would really struggle with this also. you are absolutely not selfish and are right to want some space from them....I hope you can find some peace for yourself...

pem x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Lizzy    


I don't want to speak out of turn but I think it was INCREDIBLY selfish of them to share this news with you. Its another classic example of people just having no idea at all about the pain of IF. To tell somebody who has been ttc for over a year, they are pg and then having an abortion is just crap    .


It might be worth sending a very short 'e' mail to say you found the news very difficult because of your own problems. You're very sorry if they can't understand that and think you were being selfish, but that isn't how it was.




All my love hun         . Its horrible horrible news xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you ladies!

Thank you so much for your support


----------

